# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon LG 1.1 Released 642 Models Added (1st May)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Multi Brand Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM LG Module V1.1 (1st May 2018) *    *Release Notes  Added 
-One* *Click Root for all LG Devices
-Read Security
-Write Security
-Reset Security
-Improved # LG Flashing
-Added Factory Reset Post Flashing Option
-LG Firmware Download By Imei
-LG Factory Info By Imei
-Improved Factory Reset Option
-Manual Reboot to Download Mode* * LG Pack Features  LG Flashing
-**Ability to Flash Kdz Firmware
-Ability to Flash Tot Firmware 
LG Factory Firmware Download Support
-Download Latest Firmware Using Imei or Esn 
- Just Write IMEI & Download Firmware* * Read Info
-Adb Mode**
-Diag Mode
-Modem Mode
-Download Mode* * Network Unlock**
-Direct Unlock* * User Locks 
-Normal Mo**de or Download Mode
-Reset Pin/Pattern/Password Locks in Normal or Download Mode
-Factory Reset in Normal or Download Mode* * FRP Unlock**
-Reset Frp Lock Most LG Devices Normal or Download Mode
-2 Methods Supported 
-New and Old Security Devices Supported* * Repair Tool**
-Supports Repair Using Modem or Diag Mode
-Repair Imei1/Imei 2
-Repair Meid/Esn/Spc
-3 Methods Supported**  Enable Diag Port**
-One Click Enable Diag* * Models Supported* *
More then 100 no More then 250 no
 More then 500 no More then 600+ Models * *
642 Models Supported * 

```

 # LG-K240F 
# LG-K580 
# LG-K430DSY 
# LG-H870DS 
# LG-M430 
# LG-K500DSZ 
# LG-H959 
# LG-L22 
# LG-H410 
# LG-K420DS 
# LG-F620L 
# LG-K200F 
# LG-VS987 
# LG-F370S 
# LG-H962 
# LG-H962 
# LG-K430TR 
# LG-K500TR 
# LG-K130F 
# LG-L-02E 
# LG-US215 
# LG-K332 
# LG-P713TR 
# LG-F400K 
# LG-D415RD 
# LG-H955P 
# LG-K121 
# LG-K350H 
# LG-K520DY 
# LG-LS751 
# LG-V522 
# LG-V521 
# LG-K430TV 
# LG-RS988 
# LG-LS675 
# LG-D610TR 
# LG-K530F 
# LG-E425J 
# LG-F700S 
# LG-H961N 
# LG-LS665 
# LG-E415G 
# LG-US375 
# LG-K520K 
# LG-H960AR 
# LG-P505R 
# LG-F620K 
# LG-E420 
# LG-K520TR 
# LG-H960TR 
# LG-D852 
# LG-K200MT 
# LG-H990DS 
# LG-D950W 
# LG-F320L 
# LG-E615F 
# LG-K557 
# LG-M400MT 
# LG-K240F 
# LG-MS550 
# LG-H630I 
# LG-H860 
# LG-H445 
# LG-H788 
# LG-H818N 
# LG-P659BK 
# LG-P659BKGO 
# LG-V410 
# LG-E400F 
# LG-E431G 
# LG-402 
# LG-SU640 
# LG-MS345 
# LG-E425G 
# LG-E615 
# LG-H631MX 
# LG-D392D 
# LG-V32 
# LG-LS740 
# LG-K550 
# LG-H840 
# LG-P503 
# LG-M400F 
# LG-D340F8 
# LG-UK495 
# LG-G2 
# LG-D393 
# LG-F500L 
# LG-D300F 
# LG-LS775 
# LG-VS986 
# LG-VS880PP 
# LG-H740 
# LG-P698 
# LG-K430DSF 
# LG-H443 
# LG-P713 
# LG-H831 
# LG-H522Y 
# LG-P716 
# LG-H850 
# LG-VS820 
# LG-H650AR 
# LG-K500N 
# LG-H830 
# LG-H955RE 
# LG-VK410 
# LG-H960ATR 
# LG-H815K 
# LG-H634 
# LG-H636 
# LG-P655K 
# LG-L23 
# LG-H900 
# LG-F400S 
# LG-H820 
# LG-E400B 
# LG-K240F 
# LG-V496 
# LG-P705 
# LG-E410I 
# LG-E410B 
# LG-VS810PP 
# LG-D392 
# LG-H735L 
# LG-P690 
# LG-E612 
# LG-K371 
# LG-L-01F 
# LG-P705F 
# LG-K500H 
# LG-H788SG 
# LG-H815TR 
# LG-US991 
# LG-H960P 
# LG-K420PR 
# LG-AS986 
# LG-K420N 
# LG-K540 
# LG-H440F 
# LG-H850TR 
# LG-H955A 
# LG-L-06D 
# LG-DM-01G 
# LG-H650E 
# LG-M470 
# LG-H440 
# LG-H735AR 
# LG-V497 
# LG-H650 
# LG-H845 
# LG-MS330 
# LG-P710 
# LG-E435G 
# LG-VS425PP 
# LG-H901 
# LG-VS990 
# LG-P490L 
# LG-P870F 
# LG-F600L 
# LG-LU6200 
# LG-F370K 
# LG-F540L 
# LG-H778 
# LG-L-01D 
# LG-K500Z 
# LG-H915 
# LG-H810 
# LG-VK815 
# LG-H525TR 
# LG-AS811 
# LG-K430T 
# LG-W55N 
# LG-H222TTV 
# LG-P659 
# LG-H811 
# LG-K240F 
# LG-E612F 
# LG-E410 
# LG-H955 
# LG-F500K 
# LG-P870 
# LG-LS620 
# LG-H631 
# LG-E400 
# LG-F500S 
# LG-E410F 
# LG-H345 
# LG-E410G 
# LG-H630 
# LG-H779 
# LG-K330 
# LG-M703 
# LG-P870P 
# LG-LK430 
# LG-K120GT 
# LG-P870H 
# LG-V495 
# LG-H788N 
# LG-D150 
# LG-GT540 
# LG-H840AR 
# LG-H440N 
# LG-H630D 
# LG-H440V 
# LG-K373 
# LG-H818 
# LG-L01F 
# LG-H522F 
# LG-T31 
# LG-MP450 
# LG-M700N 
# LG-F700L 
# LG-H840TR 
# LG-AS991 
# LG-M700V 
# LG-H815T 
# LG-H955AR 
# LG-D150G 
# LG-H630NA 
# LG-UK410 
# LG-H635CX 
# LG-E612G 
# LG-K120E 
# LG-H340Y 
# LG-H818PA 
# LG-VS985 4G 
# LG-D855RE 
# LG-H950 
# LG-E400G 
# LG-L25 
# LG-L25 
# LG-P936 
# LG-F670S 
# LG-K350TR 
# LG-K240F 
# LG-F400L 
# LG-E730 
# LG-P714 
# LG-E405 
# LG-E425F 
# LG-K100 
# LG-P715 
# LG-H520G 
# LG-H960A 
# LG-H340GT 
# LG-K535 
# LG-F800S 
# LG-P659H 
# LG-D620J 
# LG-E430 
# LG-K520D 
# LG-E435K 
# LG-LS755 
# LG-F240 
# LG-H873 
# LG-V930 
# LG-M700A 
# LG-K120AR 
# LG-VS995 
# LG-RS987 
# LG-RS987 
# LG-M-K120L 
# LG-V935 
# LG-K350DS 
# LG-VS880 
# LG-P935 
# LG-LS660 
# LG-P505CH 
# LG-H955TR 
# LG-E435F 
# LG-MS428 
# LG-P708G 
# LG-K520 
# LG-VS876 
# LG-H960AY 
# LG-H850K 
# LG-V33 
# LG-US992 
# LG-K220DSF 
# LG-M320N 
# LG-MS323 
# LG-E610 
# LG-H961AN 
# LG-F600S 
# LG-H960YK 
# LG-VS835 
# LG-F800K 
# LG-S02 
# LG-H910PR 
# LG-E411G 
# LG-H990N 
# LG-H870 
# LG-MP260 
# LG-H858 
# LG-H870V 
# LG-H870S 
# LG-M320G 
# LG-F650S 
# LG-VS501 
# LG-H900PR 
# LG-VS988 
# LG-H860N 
# LG-H990TR 
# LG-K500I 
# LG-F400 
# LG-K240H 
# LG-D300G 
# LG-M200N 
# LG-H650K 
# LG-F120K 
# LG-K220 
# LG-F690K 
# LG-M250N 
# LG-M151 
# LG-H960 
# LG-D160G 
# LG-H990T 
# LG-H815PX 
# LG-H222F 
# LG-H910 
# LG-F430K 
# LG-H340N 
# LG-H440Y 
# LG-H735 
# LG-K120 
# LG-K350N 
# LG-H820PR 
# LG-F720K 
# LG-F200K 
# LG-P712 
# LG-K500DSF 
# LG-US996 
# LG-H918 
# LG-M160 
# LG-H221 
# LG-H221AR 
# LG-F510L 
# LG-M400Y 
# LG-F350L 
# LG-F470K 
# LG-H221F 
# LG-F520K 
# LG-H221G 
# LG-H342 
# LG-H734 
# LG-H788TR 
# LG-E617G 
# LG-H815RE 
# LG-H950PR 
# LG-F180K 
# LG-H810PR 
# LG-P655H 
# LG-MS631 
# LG-K350K 
# LG-F160LV 
# LG-P700 
# LG-E400R 
# LG-K500F 
# LG-F430S 
# LG-H635 
# LG-K210 
# LG-F460S 
# LG-H222 
# LG-K350F 
# LG-H342I 
# LG-H812 
# LG-P500H 
# LG-M210 
# LG-MS210 
# LG-F650K 
# LG-F340L 
# LG-F320K 
# LG-V520 
# LG-F510S 
# LG-F620S 
# LG-F720L 
# LG-V411 
# LG-TP260 
# LG-TP450 
# LG-H872 
# LG-LS777 
# LG-F320S 
# LG-H440AR 
# LG-H635A 
# LG-H736P 
# LG-P875 
# LG-K430 
# LG-H342F 
# LG-F700K 
# LG-D851TN 
# LG-H340F 
# LG-H340H 
# LG-E610V 
# LG-H222G 
# LG-H442F 
# LG-H815AR 
# LG-H815LA 
# LG-K120F 
# LG-F470L 
# LG-F470S 
# LG-F650L 
# LG-AS992 
# LG-K530TR 
# LG-H222TV 
# LG-H340AR 
# LG-H990 
# LG-K580H 
# LG-F480L 
# LG-DS1604 
# LG-F520L 
# LG-H815P 
# LG-P875H 
# LG-L24 
# LG-US990 
# LG-H848 
# LG-K200DSF 
# LG-H635AR 
# LG-H635C 
# LG-H815L 
# LG-D851WH 
# LG-H340G 
# LG-H442 
# LG-H735T 
# LG-H441 
# LG-F480S 
# LG-D722KA 
# LG-H735TR 
# LG-V31 
# LG-F410S 
# LG-F350S 
# LG-H343 
# LG-H735MT 
# LG-H735P 
# LG-H818P 
# LG-MS395 
# LG-V490 
# LG-F350K 
# LG-F460L 
# LG-F520S 
# LG-H736 
# LG-H819 
# LG-H731 
# LG-K428 
# LG-H850AR 
# LG-K350AR 
# LG-F430L 
# LG-F460K 
# LG-H340 
# LG-D160F 
# LG-K200DS 
# LG-D170 
# LG-D725PR 
# LG-D175F 
# LG-D620FR 
# LG-E975K 
# LG-D801BK 
# LG-D850 
# LG-D851 
# LG-D400H 
# LG-D400TR 
# LG-D160GO 
# LG-F200L 
# LG-D722 
# LG-D855TR 
# LG-D295F 
# LG-D722AR 
# LG-D725 
# LG-F100S 
# LG-F160K 
# LG-F180S 
# LG-D800T 
# LG-D802T 
# LG-D290J 
# LG-D855K 
# LG-E988 
# LG-D400 
# LG-D620 
# LG-H220 
# LG-D160J 
# LG-D280 
# LG-D280NR 
# LG-D290AR 
# LG-D320F 
# LG-D410N 
# LG-D722K 
# LG-D722P 
# LG-D315H 
# LG-D856 
# LG-D857 
# LG-D951 
# LG-D806 
# LG-E975 
# LG-E975G 
# LG-E975T 
# LG-D280TR 
# LG-E976 
# LG-D160TR 
# LG-D285 
# LG-D290TR 
# LG-D320F8 
# LG-D800 
# LG-D295 
# LG-D728 
# LG-D329 
# LG-D385 
# LG-D405N 
# LG-D315 
# LG-D618 
# LG-D723 
# LG-D801HW 
# LG-E970 
# LG-D320N 
# LG-D722J 
# LG-D722PA 
# LG-D722V 
# LG-H872PR 
# LG-D729 
# LG-D802TR 
# LG-D290N 
# LG-D320TR 
# LG-D405TR 
# LG-H815 
# LG-D724 
# LG-D830 
# LG-D855 
# LG-D165 
# LG-D959BK 
# LG-E985T 
# LG-F240S 
# LG-D415 
# LG-D500BK 
# LG-D610 
# LG-D958 
# LG-E981H 
# LG-E987 
# LG-D165G 
# LG-D285F 
# LG-D321 
# LG-D325 
# LG-D325G8 
# LG-D280F 
# LG-D380 
# LG-D390AR 
# LG-D800P 
# LG-D852G 
# LG-D325F 
# LG-D950P 
# LG-D956 
# LG-D959 
# LG-E739 
# LG-E975R 
# LG-E975W 
# LG-E980 
# LG-D837 
# LG-D850PR 
# LG-D955 
# LG-E980H 
# LG-E986 
# LG-E989 
# LG-F160L 
# LG-F300K 
# LG-F160S 
# LG-F180L 
# LG-F200LS 
# LG-D370TR 
# LG-D373EU 
# LG-D375 
# LG-F200S 
# LG-F240K 
# LG-D165F 
# LG-D375AR 
# LG-D405H 
# LG-D803 
# LG-F300L 
# LG-D838 
# LG-D855P 
# LG-D957 
# LG-D959TS 
# LG-E980P 
# LG-F100L 
# LG-H525N 
# LG-D410 
# LG-D410H 
# LG-D620K 
# LG-D631 
# LG-F300S 
# LG-D370 
# LG-D373 
# LG-D405 
# LG-D727 
# LG-D802 
# LG-D855AR 
# LG-D858 
# LG-D858HK 
# LG-D855V 
# LG-D280G 
# LG-D805 
# LG-D859 
# LG-D950 
# LG-D950G 
# LG-E971 
# LG-E973 
# LG-D290 
# LG-D415BK 
# LG-D500BKGO1 
# LG-E977 
# LG-D320 
# LG-D505 
# LG-D610AR 
# LG-D802TA 
# LG-D285G 
# LG-D315S 
# LG-D325F8 
# LG-D390 
# LG-D400N 
# LG-D723TR 
# LG-D320AG 
# LG-D320G8 
# LG-D320J8 
# LG-E970P 
# LG-D620R 
# LG-D165AR 
# LG-D280N 
# LG-D280AR 
# LG-D290G 
# LG-D315I 
# LG-D320AR 
# LG-D390N 
# LG-D390NS 
# LG-D410HN 
# LG-D605 
# LG-D801 
# LG-D801Z 
# LG-D160 
# LG-D180F 
# LG-D315K 
# LG-D400HN 
# LG-D500 
# LG-D157F 
# LG-F240L 
# LG-E985 

```

 ** *   Br [SV] Miracle Team   *        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **    **

----------


## mohamed73

_      # MTK FREE MODULE Falcon Power # QUALCOMM FREE MODULE Falcon Power # FRP FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # SAMSUNG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # LG FREE MODULE Falcon Power  # MOTO FREE MODULE Falcon Power # HTC FREE MODULE Falcon Power                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_      Recover your Password Registration ToolOpen Falcon Pack with 1 Click       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## asaad wahsh

_احسنت يا ريس_

----------

